# Struggling to find a foundation for my weird skin colour



## mmmakeup (Mar 11, 2009)

I have quite pale skin with a strong yellow/sallow/almost khaki green undertone and find it impossible to get a good colour match. The foundations I've tried so far (Coastal Scents Silk Minerals, MAC Hyperreal, Bourjeois 10 Hr, Revlon colour changing one and many others) have all been to pink or orange toned. I end up with the mask effect no matter how thin a layer I apply.

Does anybody have any reccomendations? I'm not fussy about formulation, but have very oily skin and would like light-medium coverage. My budget isn't that great because I'm a skint student, but if the foundation's perfect I'd be willing to fork out up to £25.

Here are a few pics for reference (with makeup, and without makeup because I was on safari!). Not sure how obvious the undertone is; I only really notice when I put makeup on top and it mismatches...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...4&id=515086894

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...9&id=515086894


Thank you sooo much in advance, absolutely any help is appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






PS I'm in the UK, so am limited to UK brands only


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 11, 2009)

True Chartreuse pigment is your friend!

It's a matte yellow green. I add a tiny amount to my foundation to obtain an olive shade. All foundations are too pink for my olive skin.. not anymore! I know it might sounds weird because it's bright green, but you only need a very tiny amount, so even a sample would be enough for the whole bottle. I don't add it to the whole bottle though, I mix it in a sample jar, enough to last 1-2 weeks.


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Mar 11, 2009)

Go to a Prescriptives counter and ask them to custom blend one for you.  It's a bit costly, but it will be formulated to your exact skin color.

Editing to add: they will also base the formula on your skin type and add in anything extra you need including spf


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 

 
_True Chartreuse pigment is your friend!

It's a matte yellow green. I add a tiny amount to my foundation to obtain an olive shade. All foundations are too pink for my olive skin.. not anymore! I know it might sounds weird because it's bright green, but you only need a very tiny amount, so even a sample would be enough for the whole bottle. I don't add it to the whole bottle though, I mix it in a sample jar, enough to last 1-2 weeks._

 
Great idea! I have the hardest time getting a true olive in pale foundations. My skin is in between a true cool olive and a yellow olive... but super ridiculously fair.

EDIT!
Using a greenish pigment works really well! I had to experiment to find one that would work for me.. but it makes all the difference! Just thought I'd letcha know..


----------



## mmmakeup (Mar 13, 2009)

That's an awesome idea with the pigment... The closest thing I have is a bright yellow green Dior shadow. I'll give it a go and if I end up looking sea sick then I'll try to track down True Chartreuse.

Thanks so much!

EDIT: Tried it this morning with my Dior shadow (colour 445) and it made SUCH a difference! Thankyou


----------

